

Attn Joe [Hewitt]: Should we trust iPad? - jfornear
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/01/29/attnJoeShouldWeTrustIpad.html

======
hallmark
_"But I don't trust these companies, and I especially don't trust Apple or
Google with my writing work. I can see a day when what I write has to be
approved by someone who works for Steve Jobs before it can be read publicly."_

When I read something like this, it makes it harder to take the surrounding
article seriously.

------
gfodor
I don't get it. The iPad has a web browser, and a good one. Doesn't this
undermine his entire argument? Is this more about Facebook or about Apple?

------
padmanabhan01
I think those criticizing Apple's closed environment should focus their energy
instead on creating a better platform or product.

~~~
wmf
Unfortunately, people dissatisfied with Apple are creating N different
platforms and none of them has enough R&D budget to match Apple. Android vs.
Maemo vs. Chrome OS is the new GNOME vs. KDE.

------
jsz0
_"Apple would never approve anything remotely like the OPML Editor_ "

Why wouldn't they?

~~~
wmf
It's an IDE and runtime for the UserTalk programming language.

~~~
jstevens85
Perhaps it's an app that should be running in the cloud, similar to what Palm
is trying to do with Project Ares.

<http://ares.palm.com/Ares/about.html>

I think Apple's attitude is that anything that can't run in a safe, restricted
sandbox needs to get the hell out of the consumer's device and run on _your_
servers.

